# 09 rabbit install



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

so today i did my first mod on my 09 rabbit..carbonio....and i noticed there was no MAF so i called up the dealership and they said there should be one but i took off the airbox et, pulled out the part where the MAF should be, but there is no connectors or cables coming from it....i did the install anyway and i am not having any check engine lights and the car is running beautifully!!
anyone else have this issue


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

post a pic of your install,


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yea post a pic heres one of mine 
circle is where the MAF is and the sensor comming out of it


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (illblood)*

I'm so confused by this. There is no way there's no MAF on the car. I have this very same intake and mine is tapped for the intake air temp sensor. Which is that wire you see circled above. It being on the stock intake is giving a false reading to the ECU being that is not the actual air temp the engine is taking in. I have about 30k on my intake and No engine lights and No probs. Post pics.


----------



## gpage13 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

09 rabbits don't have a MAF sensor the have a MAP sensor. that is why you can't find it.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (gpage13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpage13* »_09 rabbits don't have a MAF sensor the have a MAP sensor. that is why you can't find it.

If that is a fact, then its great news!
This will be great for going turbo.


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (gpage13)*

yea i just got that news today...i called Jack Daniels VW...some local vw dealer, and they basically told me i was crazy and they said my car shouldnt be running without the MAF...but here are some pics
























clearly nooooooo MAF sensor....as u can see we still took the MAF tube for the install
where is the MAP located...or is it internal?


_Modified by PerkeyTurkey at 1:23 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

thats nuts man wow im jealous cuz i was being extremly careful not to mess the maf up when doing the install


----------



## gpage13 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (illblood)*

Not sure exactlly where it is located but the MAP sensor stands for Manifold Absolute Pressure sensore so i woold look on the intake manifold after the throttle plate.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

i could be wronge but someone told me the 09 did not have a maf.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_yea post a pic heres one of mine 
circle is where the MAF is and the sensor comming out of it









That is not the MAF. That is the IAT sensor. The 06 and 07 models have it. Was removed for the 08's.
The 09's DO NOT have a MAF.
Here is a pic of the engine bay for an 08'. The MAF is located next to the oil fill cap in this picture... (Ignore the blue circle)










_Modified by DUSlider at 7:20 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

well i circled where the maf is under neath the old intake so dont go throwing me under the bus haha


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (illblood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illblood* »_well i circled where the maf is under neath the old intake so dont go throwing me under the bus haha

Sorry, I was just trying to show him where the MAF would be on a stock engine. We know where it is supposed to go with an aftermarket intake install if there was one...


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

nice soo this means my turbo is gonna be in sooner than expected








maybe next year...
thanks all


----------

